# First shot at pyrography



## Fsyxxx (Nov 15, 2015)

trying to learn pyrography. Here's my first try. Think it's ok. Plenty of room to improve for sure. Maple from the purge!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2015)

Well I'm impressed! Nice job Greg.


----------



## TimR (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice! I've never tried anything that ambitious.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 15, 2015)

TimR said:


> Nice! I've never tried anything that ambitious.


I've been told I'm a masochist! Probably should have picked something less ambitious....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Very cool. What was the thought behind choosing that particular design?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 15, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. What was the thought behind choosing that particular design?


I thought the curl would look sorta watery with the green stain on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Greg I really like that. It's Asian looking which I love.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 16, 2015)

Pyrography, not to be confused with pie-ography, the story about a pie. Fish, we had fish for dinner. I hate being hungry all the time. Kevin's comment just makes me think of the Chinese buffet, versus the Jimmy buffet.

I think that fish would look great on some custom, &*&$# chucks or a truckers tire thump. Yeah, that works nicely. Get burning....


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 25, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 25, 2015)

Man that's dandy !
We had a fella come to one of our club meetings ..........ummmm outta WV. He was. CWS will have his name , nothing gets away from ol Curt.....anyway he is really good with that wood burning was an interesting meeting.
Maybe sometime they could do an online class on here.......hmmm..?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 25, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Man that's dandy !
> We had a fella come to one of our club meetings ..........ummmm outta WV. He was. CWS will have his name , nothing gets away from ol Curt.....anyway he is really good with that wood burning was an interesting meeting.
> Maybe sometime they could do an online class on here.......hmmm..?


I could do a thread when I do another, don't really know that I know enough to help anybody but I could try....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 30, 2015)

That's an excellent start. Your idea with the curl and dye worked well. If you don't mind a little criticism, you need to extend the tail just a bit more and thin it out more as it draws away from the head. The perspective's off just a hair. The head looks great, which is where most people get the perspective funky. Tattoos will be great references if you're into the Asian style stuff for future projects.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 30, 2015)

frankp said:


> That's an excellent start. Your idea with the curl and dye worked well. If you don't mind a little criticism, you need to extend the tail just a bit more and thin it out more as it draws away from the head. The perspective's off just a hair. The head looks great, which is where most people get the perspective funky. Tattoos will be great references if you're into the Asian style stuff for future projects.


I copied it from a tattoo book, funny you mentioned that. I agree the front half I like the back half looks wonky. Next one will be better.


----------

